# Repti-Zoo Thermo-Hygrostat help



## justiceh2o (Mar 4, 2012)

I just set up my new repti zoo digital thermo hygrostat and after doing so the display panel where it should give the humidity reading is flashing HH.

How do i resolve this?


----------



## reptiles-ink (Nov 4, 2006)

Not familiar with that brand but in general that will mean the unit is either getting a reading that is too high for it or the sensor isn't connected properly.


----------

